# My Jerry Lee-7 years



## SilentDobe (Jun 8, 2009)

Let me start that he is no show dog by any means and I know that. However, I want to learn more on the conformation on the GSD German showlines. Jerry Lee was bought as a pet and a sport dog. I have also used him for my own service dog until I no longer needed him.
I am in the market soon for another GSD, but I want to know what I am looking at! Thank you in advance! Feel free to be honest, you will not hurt my feelings (as long as it is in taste, of course  )


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

First the stacking job is not the best and the angle of the photo is off.  

Very masculine male. No need to look at the plumbing to know he is a boy. He is quite square looking in the photo (as long as he is tall). The GSD should be slightly longer than they are tall. Very good angulation in front, but his upper arm (elbow to point of shoulder) is very short. This will restrict movement and limit reach (there is a thread in another forum that discusses this). I would like to see firmer pastern and feet, but he is standing on a surface that might not be helping this appearance. High withers (top of shoulder), but I would like to see a smoother topline. His croup is very short and steep. Angulation in the rear looks good, but the angle and how he is stacked isn't giving a good impression.  Very rich color though his eyes could be a bit darker. Nice dog overall.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

I like these threads. Helps me learn a lot. Thanks to the OP who posts and those who critique!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

He's a handsome boy. Did you name him from the movie also?


----------



## SilentDobe (Jun 8, 2009)

lhczth said:


> First the stacking job is not the best and the angle of the photo is off.
> 
> Very masculine male. No need to look at the plumbing to know he is a boy. He is quite square looking in the photo (as long as he is tall). The GSD should be slightly longer than they are tall. Very good angulation in front, but his upper arm (elbow to point of shoulder) is very short. This will restrict movement and limit reach (there is a thread in another forum that discusses this). I would like to see firmer pastern and feet, but he is standing on a surface that might not be helping this appearance. High withers (top of shoulder), but I would like to see a smoother topline. His croup is very short and steep. Angulation in the rear looks good, but the angle and how he is stacked isn't giving a good impression.  Very rich color though his eyes could be a bit darker. Nice dog overall.


Thank you for the honest answer. Actually, you were the nicest one to critique him!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I learned long ago to attempt to point out the good while also talking about the problems. It always seemed to be more constructive than just picking apart the animal in front of me. All dogs (or horses) have good and bad points.


----------



## SilentDobe (Jun 8, 2009)

lhczth said:


> I learned long ago to attempt to point out the good while also talking about the problems. It always seemed to be more constructive than just picking apart the animal in front of me. All dogs (or horses) have good and bad points.


I really appreciate that. I'm really willing to learn more about proper conformation (being an exclusive working dog person) and would like to get into it (SV) with my new GSD that will be coming soon. If all works out of course.


----------

